# more done on the greenhouse



## Errol

I got more done on the greenhouse yesterday and today. All the front windows are in, and the French doors are set in. roof is on so won't be long now to the finish. it is 11 ft high at the front and 8ft at the back. total size is 8ft x 12ft, for larger picture click on the picture
thanks
Errol


----------



## Tammy

that is looking so nice Errol! i love the height.


----------



## HOOKER

Ahhhh man,, thats nice!!!!!
ya & yer garden'n pardner will love it fer many years ta come........
how's yer inside seedlings coming?? 
most of mine are look'n pretty weak & gonna be forced ta buy additional plants ta fill my garden..


----------



## Errol

thanks Tammy & Hooker. my inside seedlings still looking good so far. I put the cabbage and broccoli that I potted up outside in the cold frame yesterday morning. It was sure nice here yesterday, sunny no wind and 62 degrees and today gonna get close to 70 and tomorrow. maybe spring getting close sure hope so. Hooker I do use a really weak solution of fertilizer on my seedlings after I pot them up. this seems to perk them up, but it has to be really watered down and I just use a spray bottle to apply it. then when watering I bottom water them which helps from damping off. 
have a great gardening day all
Errol


----------

